# Insulating your melting dish



## dgr (Jul 31, 2011)

I used mapp gas to do my first mini melt. I needed to insulate the melting dish in order to prevent scorching of the surface it was on and to keep the heat focused in the dish. I found what I think may be a very inexpensive solution that should be able to be purchased in most areas. I used rockwool seed starter cubes. They are made out of molten rock and come in a variety of sizes. They are also reasonable priced. It shouldn't cost more than $10. 

I happened to have some 1" cubes on hand that are in a sheet and designed to be placed in a seed starter tray. I simply scooped out the bottom of a 3x3 piece with a razor knife and then placed this on top of some more rockwool. There was scorching between the two sheets but none on the surface underneath. In the interest of science, I did apply direct heat to the cubes and they will melt. However, after the small melt I did, I didn't see any discoloration of the rockwool beneath the melting dish.

You can find these in practically any city. I've seen them at Orchard Supply Hardware (west coast chain). Most any city will have a store that sells hydroponic supplies. This is a staple of the hydroponic industry. There is also a huge variety of sizes available at the hydroponic supply stores. If I feel the need to, I'll pick up a package of 4"x4"x3" cubes for around $5. This should provide the perfect nest for my melting dish and wring all I can out of my mapp torch.

I hope this helps.


----------



## kadriver (Aug 24, 2011)

Please post a picture if ou have one - thanks

kadriver


----------

